# Peugeot 106



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

The time has come for me to part company with the 106, alot of you will know this car from past shows ect.

Peugeot 106 Zest 2 1.5 For Sale on RMS























































The sale of the car excludes the sound system (pictured below) although this could be included at the right price.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice integration of the Parrot kit there - but wouldn't you be well to spend a few £ getting the seat sorted?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

i would if i was keeping the car or if it would affect the price and help the sale but it wont


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

where did you buy the parrot integration kit from looks class!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

audio advice did it for me, it was a custom made job to tidy it away for audio competition


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*jmax dunger for sale*



Jmax said:


> audio advice did ti for me, it was a custom made job to tidy it away for audio competition


and a great job too eh?? :argie:

Good luck wae the sale mate :thumb:


----------

